# I've Almost Done It! Sub-MOA at 100yds With .22LR Supersonics...



## Josh Smith (Jul 1, 2010)

CCI Blazer sorted by weight. These things have very consistent powder charges and case weight; the only thing that varies is the bullet weight. I've identified three distinct weights.

These groups were shot with 50.8gn cartridge weight modified with an accurizer tool, utilizing the flat nosed punch. The idea was to get a heavy weight bullet with a lesser OAL, hopefully stabilizing even better with the rifling.

I initially used the bipod for shooting, but went with a rest instead. I used my weak hand for stabilization, both with and without a squeeze sock.

I just need to shave less than 1/4" off the group - and I still have room to play as I know I wasn't shooting up to the gun's potential.

Minute of squirrel it is... but I want that sub-MOA group! I'll get it yet, and with this ammo! The whole point of this exercise is to utilize supersonic ammo for sub-MOA 100yd groups, since I've already done it once or twice with subsonic stuff.

Josh


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice shooting with a .22. What is it?

Are you shooting 5 and measuring the best 3, or are you trying for a 5 shot MOA group?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep working at it as you are only a heart beat away from doing it. I am just getting back into shooting my .22's and having a lot of fun doing it. :smt033


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023:smt023


----------

